
Dopamine framework: Fast prototyping of reinforcement learning algorithms (2018) - rbanffy
https://ai.googleblog.com/2018/08/introducing-new-framework-for-flexible.html
======
mark_l_watson
I would really like the opportunity to get into RL. At work my team uses GANs
and RNN/LSTMs almost exclusively. Any suggestions for specific RL online
classes at Coursera, eDX, or Stanford?

I especially like that this framework is set up for experimenting with four
popular models and the means to measure how well your models are doing.

~~~
alkhatib
I came across this a few days ago: For Reinforcement Learning specifically,
the standard text is Reinforcement Learning: An Introduction[1]. Dave's UCL
Course on RL[2] is great too (playlist of all lectures)[3].

Source: Julian Schrittwieser works on Deepmind at Google
[http://www.furidamu.org/](http://www.furidamu.org/)

[1][http://incompleteideas.net/book/the-
book-2nd.html](http://incompleteideas.net/book/the-book-2nd.html)

[2][http://www0.cs.ucl.ac.uk/staff/d.silver/web/Teaching.html](http://www0.cs.ucl.ac.uk/staff/d.silver/web/Teaching.html)

[3][https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pWv7GOvuf0&list=PL7-jPKtc4r...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pWv7GOvuf0&list=PL7-jPKtc4r78-wCZcQn5IqyuWhBZ8fOxT)

~~~
kejaed
Thanks for this list. I’d like to get up to speed on RL and see how we can
apply it for path planning and control of our gliding parachute UAVs.

~~~
jcims
Ooh! I want one of those for high altitude balloon payload recovery. Got any
small ones or hobby grade projects doing this that you’re aware of?

~~~
kejaed
No hobby ones I know of, although I haven't looked into the hobby space too
much. All I can say about smaller systems is give our BD guys a call... =D

